# Indian Army fears China attack by 2017 !!



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 27, 2009)

> The Indian military fears a ‘Chinese aggression’ in less than a decade. A secret exercise, called ‘Divine Matrix’, by the army’s military operations directorate has visualised a war scenario with the nuclear-armed neighbour before 2017.
> 
> “A misadventure by China is very much within the realm of possibility with Beijing trying to position itself as the only power in the region. There will be no nuclear warfare but a short, swift war that could have menacing consequences for India,” said an army officer, who was part of the three-day war games that ended on Wednesday.
> 
> ...




lolerz ,,, brain dead donkeys attacking india that too within less than a decade from now.... and when those dumbfu(ks attack india the world is just expected to sit back and do nothing ....  ROFL "MAO" 


*meanwhile in other news , the chief donkey Wen Jibao is WORRIED ABOUT THE SAFETY OF US TREASURIES THAT THEY HAVE PURCHASED ....*
to quote the great donkey himself :::"We have made a huge amount of loans to the United States. Of course we are concerned about the safety of our assets. To be honest, I'm a little bit worried, I would like to call on the United States to honor its words, stay a credible nation and ensure the safety of Chinese assets." 

_to make the world seem even more stupidier ,, obama and clinton seem to be kowtowing to the chinese government by assuring them of Uncle Sam's credibilty ..... _

it wud be better if china put their house in order before barking at others .... nudge their financial system a little and it will fall even before u can say LEE MANN ....while the US system fell because of greed and a bubble burst .. china will fall because of the utter chaos and mismanagement in their financial system ...

*why dont they just mind their own business rather than thinking of world domination ???? cold war saw the two superpowers wasting 12 trillion $ and even today neither truly dominates the world ....*

source ::*www.hindustantimes.com/Redir.aspx?...a8-ce512c6e32cc&SectionName=Cricket&add=test4

*www.nytimes.com/2009/03/14/business/worldbusiness/14china.html?partner=rss


----------



## yippee (Mar 27, 2009)

china is trying to compete against usa in economy and military why do they attack india?
china is storing food and oil and it is the largest debt holder of USD if they let go of USD usa will collapse within days
lot of people think india and china are competing against each other as they both are developing countries but in fact china is too far developed than india
they have their own problem too with taiwan and tibet i dont believe china will be a threat to india


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah right.. like there is any chance... and like UK and US are gonna shut up if something like this happens!!

They are anyway looking for a reason to ban and terminate China from this planet. lol


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 27, 2009)

Our politicians suck. And it won't really make any difference to me. Either rouges rule our country or some Chinese.. 
Lets say if the Chinese guys can make a Beijing out of a Bangalore. Then its better..


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2009)

say cheese !


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 27, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Our politicians suck. And it won't really make any difference to me. Either rouges rule our country or some Chinese..
> Lets say if the Chinese guys can make a Beijing out of a Bangalore. Then its better..



Known devil is better than unknown angel.


----------



## VD17 (Mar 27, 2009)

one thing is for sure.. even in spite of this report... No measures would be taken to safeguard the nation's system against the above mentioned information warfare. China's IW threats are very real.. even washington has acknowledged that.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Known devil is better than unknown angel.



You are absolutely correct. It seems very easy to bark at the politians but they are the only ones who will save the country if such thing occurs. Without them India would have been under the power of the terrorists and outsiders by now.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 27, 2009)

What do they want now? Our undergarments?
Man China(govt) sucks,not chinese ppl and food etc(except dog biryani).
Wht does that weirdo weibo guy wants to show, tht is p***s is bigger than the whole population of India put together.



*********************************************************
The only reason they are holding is bcoz of brave men of the INA. Hats off to them.

If China attacks laloo and his frnds will be the first  to bolt from India, bets anyone?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Our politicians suck. And it won't really make any difference to me. Either rouges rule our country or some Chinese..
> Lets say if the Chinese guys can make a Beijing out of a Bangalore. Then its better..



Dude U are right. Politicos suck.
Beijing out of Bangalore? they will surrender themselves rather than bearing that torture


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ lolz ,,, funny  WEIRDO WIEBO .. rofl.


----------



## nix (Mar 28, 2009)

i see a lot of abuses to china thrown around in this thread for no reason. truth is they are doing what every other nation is doing: securing or furthering their interests. 

they are doing that well and have gotten ahead of us. dont hate them for it. it just means that they play the game better than us. 

do not underestimate the chinese. they are spending a lot of money on their military and are very committed to achieving world domination. 

they can afford to mess with the USA, the recent US-china naval confrontation explains that. we would not dare to do something like that to even bangladesh. the US is literally at their mercy. they are america's banker. 

their economy is down for now, just like ours. but the chinese govt is trying to change their economy's dependence on export. i believe they will achieve that.


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

well said nix


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 28, 2009)

Wont be that easy... If china wants total control of the area.. Its not India what they have to take down its Rusia and USA backed Japan what they have to face...

If china wants they have enough power to take down India even right now.. So why they are not doing it ?? Few every simple reason...

Major powers like Rusia / USA wont allow it to happen as their own importance would be in trouble....

Once again, if its regional power, then its not India what China would fear about.. Its Rusia and USA backed JAPAN what they have to deal with...

Same thing with India also... If it wants, it can go on offensive with PAK... However as its China (direct) backed (indirect USA backed also) PAK, hence India needs to seat and what


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 29, 2009)

@chotocheeta::yep ,, its Japan & Russia that they need to worry about ,, but the fact remains that if China ever needed to flex its muscles ,,it wud be way easier to overrun or disrupt life in India in covert war than taiwan ....

all this world domination stuff reminds me of PINKY & THE BRAIN !!!!


----------

